# Moving to LA for the rest of the year



## RoadHazzardBuzz (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi there,

I am being transferred to LA for the rest of the year. The bad news is that they are putting me up by LAX. I'm sure riding around there would be suicidal. Where can I take my road bike so that I will be moderately safe on the road. I like doing long slow rides 30-100+ miles.

Any help would be appreciated.

Buzz


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

RoadHazzardBuzz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am being transferred to LA for the rest of the year. The bad news is that they are putting me up by LAX. I'm sure riding around there would be suicidal. Where can I take my road bike so that I will be moderately safe on the road. I like doing long slow rides 30-100+ miles.
> 
> ...


If you're by LAX that means you're close to the ocean. Just head west (if you tell me where you'll be, I can give you specifics) and you'll hit the beach and the South Bay bike path. From there you can head north to Malibu or South to Palos Verdes.

Great, great location.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: The bike path is a great ride.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

As has been mentioned, the bike path is good. You'll be able to get your daily workout without any trouble at all.

For longer rides, you'll want to head up Pacific Coast Highway. The canyon roads in the Santa Monica Mountains provide loads of climbing with modest amounts of traffic. The best rides are north of Malibu Canyon - Encinal, Decker, Mulholland, Yerba Buena. Or just go out to Mugu Rock and back for long, rolling ride along the ocean.

Try hooking up with Helen's Cycles. They have shops in Marina del Rey and Santa Monica. I'm pretty sure they have rides up the coast on Saturday morning.

JSR


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

FatGut1 said:


> The bike path is a great ride.


edit: The bike path is a great ride.... to get you to where you _really_ want to be. South to the Palos Verdes loop or north to the Santa Monicas. 

Not much of a ride in and of itself, especially on weekends with the crowds. You'll want to learn the street detours in the Marina, Venice, etc. IMO

as far as riding right around where you're staying? yeah not so much.

enjoy L.A.!


----------

